# Swatch 24 hour chronograph ?



## port9nka (May 3, 2018)

Hello everyone! 

Surfing on ebay with "24 hours watch" keyword, i'have found a strange swatch with 24 hour dial with chronograph. Deal was closed rapidly  

Acoording to Afka's review sit seems to be original: Ugly plastic case, battery mount option etc. 

But I can't found any information about this model. *24 hour QUARTZ chronograph* is unique, so I'am very curious.

Cant post any links (( 
so:

ht_tps://www_.ebay._com/itm/Swatch-24-/302721307907?hash=item467b989503%3Ag%3AqdEAAOSwlSda5b4j&nma=true&si=mM3FXzGVULIPPORXtsNJTF9nRkU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

port9nka said:


> Surfing on ebay with "24 hours watch" keyword, i'have found a strange swatch with 24 hour dial with chronograph.


Terribly sorry, that's not a true 24 hour watch.

Note that 16 is in the 4 o'clock position and 20 is at 8 o'clock. 16:00 = 4pm and 20:00 = 8pm. It's much too common for 12-hour watches that show the military time for PM hours to be described as '24 hour'. Very misleading, I think, and adds noise to our eBay and other searches.

On a true 24 hour watch the 16 would be at 8 o'clock and 20 would be at 10 o'clock. If it were true 24 hour the numbers shown on that Swatch dial would be 24, 8 and 16.

Also note that the hour hand position is consistent with 6:20 on a 12-hour watch.



port9nka said:


> Deal was closed rapidly


Perhaps a little too rapidly?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't see the link, Swatch indeed made 24h watches, but they were not chronographs.










https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/swatch-24h-family-aww-45-a-1027374.html


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Here's an image of the item (302721307907).


----------



## port9nka (May 3, 2018)

ned-ludd said:


> Terribly sorry, that's not a true 24 hour watch.
> 
> Note that 16 is in the 4 o'clock position and 20 is at 8 o'clock. 16:00 = 4pm and 20:00 = 8pm. It's much too common for 12-hour watches that show the military time for PM hours to be described as '24 hour'. Very misleading, I think, and adds noise to our eBay and other searches.


Mea culpa  After 50 pages of search, I didn't pay attention to numbers except 24 on top 

I have a dream to find quartz 24 chronograph  But it does not exists.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

ned-ludd said:


> Here's an image of the item (302721307907).
> View attachment 13109459


Cool watch but not a real 24 h.

If you are interested Seiko makes a lot Spirit chronographs, they are quartz and they have a 24h subdial.


----------

